# Need help. Skirt board for stairs?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

To put skirt boards in is not an easy fix. One thing you have on your side is the treads are painted so fixing the gaps that you will have after cutting and installing a skirt board will be easy. You need to remove the angle 2Xs, cut a skirt board to fit the top and bottom of the stairs. 

Sit the board down on the edges of the treads and make a mark. Cut that part of the nosing off from the mark to the wall on all treads. Put the skirt board back in place after notching the treads. Mark each skirt to fit on the treads and cut. I am sure there will be a few gaps when the skirts are installed. Just caulk and paint and there you have it. If you want it to look better after the skirts, install 1 1/8 inch basecap on top of the skirts.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/stairway-skirt-board-template-easy-42845/

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/stairway-skirt-board-template-easy-42845/
> 
> Gary


That is a neat and easy way to cut the skirt, I like that.


----------



## met152 (Aug 18, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/stairway-skirt-board-template-easy-42845/
> 
> Gary


Thanks so much!
I followed the instructions that CVGFir posted in that thread. I was able to cut the skirts last night. Much better look than before. Just needs some paint, caulking and a cap.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are welcome from the DIYChatroom, used the "Search" at the top of page....

Gary


----------

